# any ohio riders



## chubbs34 (Apr 23, 2010)

just wondering if any one's from ohio or anywhere close


----------



## chubbs34 (Apr 23, 2010)

bump


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey I'm from Ohio and you close to the pen? And that needs to be an oval on your rad cover not a bow-tie..haha jk


----------



## thefuzz (Aug 19, 2010)

Seaman Ohio here in Adams county..


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

chubbs34 said:


> just wondering if any one's from ohio or anywhere close


Im in washington pa if you dont know where that is its about 20 min south of pittsburgh you know home of the six pack. O and keep that bowtie i almost did that with mine. Any one can strech out a circle.


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

Bow ties are for little boys, stretching circles are fun


----------



## Muddy Brute (May 25, 2010)

Live here in Noble county, Ohio.


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

Bump for Ohio guys and gals


----------



## ingramjr8 (Jun 27, 2012)

*ohio*



chubbs34 said:


> just wondering if any one's from ohio or anywhere close


 cambridge ohio


----------



## Bigperm (May 23, 2012)

Cuyahoga Falls Ohio


----------



## Div16 (Jan 22, 2012)

Akron here.


----------



## chevyon52 (Jun 20, 2009)

chillicothe ohio


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

check out powerline park I love that place.But im from pa.


----------



## kidintraffic (Oct 19, 2012)

Just outside of Cleveland here.


----------

